# crappy leads



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

Anyone else get crappy leads? I did a vacant lot that the home owner called said she lived out of state and needed the items picked up. 6 yards and i billed her for it.. I called, emailed, text for a month nothing.. comes out the person that called was just a neighbor and had no intent paying me.. Would you place a lein on the property still? I got hold of the home owner and she said some neighbor was going to take care of it..
When i got his # from her it was the same guy even thou he lied about it.. makes me want to find a trailer full of tires and dump them in his driveway.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

ezdayman said:


> Anyone else get crappy leads? I did a vacant lot that the home owner called said she lived out of state and needed the items picked up. 6 yards and i billed her for it.. I called, emailed, text for a month nothing.. comes out the person that called was just a neighbor and had no intent paying me.. Would you place a lein on the property still? I got hold of the home owner and she said some neighbor was going to take care of it..
> When i got his # from her it was the same guy even thou he lied about it.. makes me want to find a trailer full of tires and dump them in his driveway.


I never start a job without a signed estimate from the responsible party or if I get a funny feeling I may even ask for full payment up front. A vacant lot clean up agreed upon over the phone would have required full payment up front for me!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Ha! Had this happen to me Many many years ago. 3 in the morning went to the vacant lot next door to the non payeeing prick and dumped 3 dead d**r (roadkill), 4 raccoons and a possum. Damn things stunk terrible and had to wash the trailer 2-3 times. 

Never got paid BUT felt better.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Ha! Had this happen to me Many many years ago. 3 in the morning went to the vacant lot next door to the non payeeing prick and dumped 3 dead d**r (roadkill), 4 raccoons and a possum. Damn things stunk terrible and had to wash the trailer 2-3 times.
> 
> Never got paid BUT felt better.


We dumped a whole trailer full of debris on the front lawn of an A2Z property when they decided not to pay us over dust on vents. :vs_no_no_no:


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

I never trust verbal agreements. Written contract for starters, and at least 1/2 down or I don't do the job.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We dumped a whole trailer full of debris on the front lawn of an A2Z property when they decided not to pay us over dust on vents. :vs_no_no_no:


I still remember that story you told me,, i told the girls in the office and they laughed for days..When homestar didn't pay me a ac install, the office girls said lets do what Hack did and go take the unit back..Almost did it. But i called the Realtor and told her i was coming to get the unit because of none payment..

She was about to close on it, so the check was FedEx next day..


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

ezdayman said:


> Anyone else get crappy leads? I did a vacant lot that the home owner called said she lived out of state and needed the items picked up. 6 yards and i billed her for it.. I called, emailed, text for a month nothing.. comes out the person that called was just a neighbor and had no intent paying me.. Would you place a lein on the property still? I got hold of the home owner and she said some neighbor was going to take care of it..
> When i got his # from her it was the same guy even thou he lied about it.. makes me want to find a trailer full of tires and dump them in his driveway.


I would bill the home owner and the neighbor who called. Hell lien both their properties if you have to just to make a point. Or like others have noted drop something off in the lot.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

ctquietcorner said:


> I would bill the home owner and the neighbor who called. Hell lien both their properties if you have to just to make a point. Or like others have noted drop something off in the lot.


I wouldn't waste any more time on this one and I would get on to making more money.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> I still remember that story you told me,, i told the girls in the office and they laughed for days..When homestar didn't pay me a ac install, the office girls said lets do what Hack did and go take the unit back..Almost did it. But i called the Realtor and told her i was coming to get the unit because of none payment..
> 
> She was about to close on it, so the check was FedEx next day..


Probably not one of my finer moments.:biggrin:


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*auto pay*

im pretty good at getting payments, My website allows online payments and money transfers if you have wells fargo.. I would lover to dump tires in the yard but its a nice upcoming neighborhood and its not fair to the other people around it. 

Ill just take it as a lost to my CPA and tell the IRS to bad.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

One of my favorites was when a contractor called me to pick up trash at a kitchen remodel he did. We loaded the trash and then the guy (who I never met before) says "oh I forgot the money I will send you a check". I told him I needed to get paid then and to go to the mac machine. The guys says no that he will mail the check, and says really cocky "the homeowners are on their way so just take it".
You know what happened, I dropped the entire load in the driveway and as I pulled away I could see the guy just scratching his head.


----------

